# newbie coffee setup



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

Total newbie to this all. My wife bought me a DeLonghi ec680 for christmas, though this Fracino Cherub came along 1 year old and had to have it









I need a new grinder as the delonghi one doesn't grind fine enough. I've been using some tins of pre ground coffee but struggling with the extraction.

Any suggestions on a grinder would be much appreciated


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

nice looking machine.

you will have to give some indication of budget for the grinder and wether you want to buy brand new or will consider second hand.

Also if height \ space is an issue


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice upgrade. There's a super jolly in the for sale section for a good price. Need to get youtr post count up though to see it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A nice way to start off your coffee journey! There are quite a few grinders that would go well with your machine and you will certainly notice a huge difference when you upgrade it. The Eureka Mignon or Mazzer Super Jolly would be 2 good ones to start looking at, but as Jumbo Ratty said, a little more info on budget, space, etc would be useful. It looks like you have a reasonable amount of room in your coffee corner, so you should be able to easily find something appropriate.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good result getting the Cherub. As the others said, a Mignon or Super jolly would be ideal.


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Height wise I would have approx 15-16" max, budget don't really want to go over £300.

The Eureka Mignon seems to be mentioned quite a bit on here, must be a respectable enough entry lever grinder.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

You would probably have enough to room for an SJ with a lens hood hopper, which would have 64mm burrs and potentially be a bit 'better', but the Mignon certainly has nicer aesthetics and is perfectly capable.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

*TomBurtonArt* states on another thread >>>> SJ should stand at about 37cm with the lens hood mod.

Cannot say wether the measurements are correct or not, but 37cm is 14.5 inches.

This would fit underneath your cupboards, but you will not be able to get the beans in.

This will mean you will have to drag the grinder in and out each time you use it.

I would be interested to know the 
*precise height*
of a super jolly with lens hood mod to the nearest mm

probably
and 
about
could mean the difference to it fitting or not


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

What a cracking upgrade the Fracino Cherub is from the DeLonghi ec680, kind of stuff coffee dreams are made of, congrats on the excellent machine.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

My SJ is 42.2cm.

It has the taller upper burr carrier, the lens hood metal ring is inverted and slipped snug into the throat (so the hood is not stretched over, adding height) and has a 3mm laser cut lid for the hood. If you had a short upper burr carrier or had the hood stretched over, it would be shorter still. I would expect my machine to be the tallest you would get with the mods done.


----------

